
What's new in Facebook open source - samber
https://code.facebook.com/posts/290023971344425/what-s-new-in-facebook-open-source/
======
danso
FWIW, the Changelog just published an excellent interview with James Pearce,
the head of open source at Facebook. Contains a lot of interesting insight
about how and why they choose to go open source, and some of the logistical
details, such as how they manage React so that the version used internally is
the same as the one published to Github while dealing with community pull
requests.

[https://changelog.com/211/](https://changelog.com/211/)

------
qwertyuiop924
Man, FB is more prolithic in open source than Google. And a lot of their code
is better, and more useful. Who would have thought?

~~~
acchow
Curious what kind of developer you are. Android? iOS? Machine Learning? Web?
Databases? Other infra?

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Eh. I'm a hobbyist, so I dabble in a lot of stuff. Thus far, I've primarily
done some moderate/heavy scripting, a few command-line apps, a TK app, and a
bit of web stuff. If google's putting out a ton of stuff in Machine Learning,
I may not be getting it.

Sorry if that disapoints you.

~~~
altstar
It is interesting. Wonder how you are making the call that FB code is of
higher quality.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
I didn't mean higher quality. I mean more useful. TensorFlow is useful to
some, but projects like React, React Native, Immutablejs, and MVC - wait, no,
sorry - Flux, hhvm, flow, jest, and others, are overall more used by more
people than any google project. FB's Javascript projects in particular - Which
many of the above are - and react specifically, have changed client-side
development for the better. While Google is an idea factory, very litte of the
code they put out is useful to most of us not doing AI work.

~~~
webmaven
Angular?: [https://angularjs.org](https://angularjs.org)

Polymer?: [https://www.polymer-project.org](https://www.polymer-project.org)

Yeoman?: [http://yeoman.io](http://yeoman.io)

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Angular sucks. I'm just going to say it. It's a bad model, a bad system. It
has only contributed to the the discussion of how applications should work,
except as an example of how not to do it.

Polymer is a dog, and it's massive. It was built around a technology that
looks increasingly like it won't arrive any time soon in a satisfactory form.

Yeoman is nothing new.

But ultimately I'm just using No True Scottsman at this point, so the correct
thing to do is admit that I'm wrong, and google's open source releases are
more substantial than I thought. Which is what I'm doing.

